# Did somebody just call me?



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow, that is a beautiful picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic picture of your beautiful Golden, love it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

gold4me said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful picture.


 
I have to agree with this statement.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love it! What a handsome kiddo!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love that photo.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

What a gorgeous golden!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Do I smell bacon????

Love it!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Love this picture! so adorable


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great picture. What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a fabulous picture!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic capture, spot on..!!!.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great photo...great looking dog..


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Love it Joe! Did you get a new lens?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow.....just.... Wow. Very beautiful picture


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it! Made me smile


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great picture, Love it...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again everybody.




sameli102 said:


> Love it Joe! Did you get a new lens?


No. This shot was taken with my 300 2.8 AF-S that I've had for several years.
Thanks.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a great looking dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

What a gorgeous picture!1


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This picture is AMAZING! Thanks so much for sharing it!


----------

